# tickin noises



## nissan_bling (Aug 8, 2005)

hey there is a ticking in my stock KA24de its a 1995 with 166 000 kms its coming from the front of the motor on the top any ideas what could be the problem i think it might be the valves soo i am goign to get that check buh you think it can be the chain?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it could be your timing chain guide. a lot of people have had problems with that breaking off. check and see if that is the problem.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> it could be your timing chain guide. a lot of people have had problems with that breaking off. check and see if that is the problem.


shit i have the same problem 2...
so this means its a peice of metal bouncing around my cams?!?!?!?!?!
holy shit that could cause my pistons 2 bicth smack on of my valves!!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you've go the same problem, you need to get it fixed immediatly. mine was bouncing around on my timing chain, so i was lucky it didn't fall down into the engine.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> if you've go the same problem, you need to get it fixed immediatly. mine was bouncing around on my timing chain, so i was lucky it didn't fall down into the engine.


well mines ticks.. but my nissan mechanic/friend said it was the rockers or some shit... so i dunno but yea ill get it fixed


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you might wanna check it anyways just to make sure it isn't the guide.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> you might wanna check it anyways just to make sure it isn't the guide.


yea i know
plus everyone says its a pretty common problem on the KA... so ya im definatly gona check it out...
umm so if i just open the valve cover can i just pull it out and be done with it??
Taking the valve cover is fairly easy right?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> yea i know
> plus everyone says its a pretty common problem on the KA... so ya im definatly gona check it out...
> umm so if i just open the valve cover can i just pull it out and be done with it??
> Taking the valve cover is fairly easy right?


yeah, its about that simple. everyone i know who has a 240 has had this problem, its fairly easy to fix.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, its about that simple. everyone i know who has a 240 has had this problem, its fairly easy to fix.


kool man thanks ill do it ASAP


----------



## nissan_bling (Aug 8, 2005)

*thanks*



[High-Octane] said:


> kool man thanks ill do it ASAP



thanks for your advice guys i will check mine too


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah my chain guide came loose and caused my #2 piston to wipe my valves out when I first got my car. Oh well I love my car now, KA-T woo hoo.30psi


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> yeah my chain guide came loose and caused my #2 piston to wipe my valves out when I first got my car. Oh well I love my car now, KA-T woo hoo.30psi


lmao jesus 30 ehh???
and is that with just new pistons and valve(s)??


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

fuck no... Fully built and still swapin parts out for better newer parts!! lol


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> umm so if i just open the valve cover can i just pull it out and be done with it??
> Taking the valve cover is fairly easy right?


Now this I'd love to see :thumbup:


----------



## nissan_bling (Aug 8, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> yeah my chain guide came loose and caused my #2 piston to wipe my valves out when I first got my car. Oh well I love my car now, KA-T woo hoo.30psi



why didn't u just put a sr20 S14 knotch top you wouldn't even have to do your internals 21 psi is safe on those motors thats what i am doing but till next year you should see me at drift nation in ontario with my car cause i live in canada


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

nissan_bling said:


> why didn't u just put a sr20 S14 knotch top you wouldn't even have to do your internals 21 psi is safe on those motors thats what i am doing but till next year you should see me at drift nation in ontario with my car cause i live in canada



Yeah, I love the KA cause they have insane tq. more than any SR ive ever seen. I have serious tq in mine.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

MiniMechanic said:


> Yeah, I love the KA cause they have insane tq. more than any SR ive ever seen. I have serious tq in mine.


umm, SR20DET's have over 200ft.lbs of torque.......


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> umm, SR20DET's have over 200ft.lbs of torque.......


thats b/c there turbo..
turbo a KA and how much torque u got???


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> thats b/c there turbo..
> turbo a KA and how much torque u got???



I got 632 tq the last time I dynoed it! It hs a bigger turbo now though!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> I got 632 tq the last time I dynoed it! It hs a bigger turbo now though!


LMAO thats crazy


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

MiniMechanic said:


> I got 632 tq the last time I dynoed it! It hs a bigger turbo now though!


do you have anything from the dyno to prove it?


----------

